# WWI Handley Page 0/400 bomber kit



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

In the early 60s I put together a kit version of the Handley Page 0/400 bomber. Is there anyone here who might know who produced or marketed this kit? It was not an Airfix kit to the best of my knowledge.
The model had about a 12 inch or more wingspan.

MY MISTAKE- I remember now- it was a de Havilland DH-10 bomber!

THANKS.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe not an Airfix, originally, BUT....

http://www.fortunecity.com/meltingpot/portland/971/Reviews/rfc/0-400.htm

Scottie

EDIT...looks like it WAS an Airfix, originally in 1968. Nice looking kit for it's age.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did Aurora do one? I still have their Gotha bomber.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

It was definitely an Airfix original and a great kit which still stands up well by todays standards. There are quite a few on the Bay if you do a search...here's the original issue artwork...

http://www.kingscomix.com/images/products/mk/0/193mk.jpg


----------

